# Snake



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Caught this little fellow at 3MB this morning. Don't know what kind it is, but that doesn't matter, he went swimming again.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Eel?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Pretzel snake.


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Should have asked, keeping in mind this isn't a very good pic, can anyone tell me what kind it might be? Thanks


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

eel.


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Inexperienced here, but are they poisonous? I did not let him get close to me, cut the line and let him fall back into the bay.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

brown and slick, they are harmless enough. light brown /tan with white spots is a moray eel and will bite the crap out of you. I know from personal experience.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I always cut the line with eels, there not poisonous.


----------



## peter215 (Jun 23, 2013)

Best bait there is!


----------



## thomasw_lrd (Jun 10, 2016)

Some of them are supposed to be pretty tasty.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

If you're bottom fishing 3 mile fishing bridge with no bite for a little while and your line is snagged. That very common eel for that area is most likely the culprit. Horse him out of the hole, reel him in steady and cut your line as close as possible before he goes into a gator roll twisting your line all up. They're not worth the trouble.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

thomasw_lrd said:


> Some of them are supposed to be pretty tasty.


My step grandpa ate many a eel. he would nail them to a tree & skin em out.


----------

